# Balearic islands



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Has anyone ever taken a van to Mallorca or Ibiza ?. Are they generally motorhome friendly or not ?


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*balearics*

You wont want to when you find out how much it costs. think the last post on this said 800£


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ferry Expensive*

Hello DollarYen,

I once looked at Tenerife, sailing from Cadiz, The Acconia ferry price was about £1,000 return for a 7.5m Motorhome. Thats after sailing from Portsmouth to Bilbao and the drive from Bilbao to Cadiz.

Ibiza may be more affordable, you can sail from Denia & Alicante.

Wrote the Idea off, might try Greece one year.

Good Luck,
Trev.


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

A mate of ours has just been to Ibiza and back, cost was over 700 euro's return. 

No camp sites on the islands from what we know, you have to wild camp.


----------

